# Help with weak wrist



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

I need help, my wrist is too weak and it bends backwards as I pull TBG, any advice? NO, I will not step down to weaker bands since I already did and it did not help, I guess some wrist exercises? I need to be ready for this rat season.... Thanks


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

A lanyard will take a lot of pressure off your wrist. I'm assuming you are referring to the hand that holds the slingshot. Good luck!!!


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Can you post a pic or something, I tried a semi lanyard and it did not work, please show picture. Thanks


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm sorry, but I don't use a Lanyard, but I'm sure someone will post one. I shoot a very small slingshot, so there is very little pressure on my wrist. I hope you find a solution to your situation.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Lol not my arms, my wrists, and thank you Tag for your advice.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

lanyards are good. a shoe lace, paracord bracelet, many ways to do it, just find what works with your bands/tubes pull weight and for you.


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Ok good to know, but sadly I have to made a hole on my catty  anyways, thanks you guys.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

RatSlucker said:


> Ok good to know, but sadly I have to made a hole on my catty  anyways, thanks you guys.


can you post a pic of your slingshot or tell us what kind it is ?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Get a wrist-braced slingshot. It will help you big time!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Check with Honorary Pie.... he has quite a limp wrist but he still shoots pretty good!! :banana:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

How much band are you shooting?


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Gotta go gyroscopic Rat. Inside six months you'll be Popeye...


----------



## Clang! (Jan 16, 2017)

Do reversals to build up your wrist strength. Olympic archers use them for similar reasons.

Take your slingshot, and without ammo, bring it to full draw. Hold it for 15 seconds and let down. Wait 30 seconds and repeat. Start with 6 repetitions. If you can't hold for 15 seconds, shorten your draw by a couple of inches until you build up some strength.

Build up to 30 seconds at full draw and 12 repetitions. The purpose is to build up isostatic strength in you wrist at the shooting position.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

How do you hold your catty BTW?


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

@ Zaboo It's almost exactly like the ones from top pic, but more personal , @ flipgun my band set up is 1" to 3/4" taper, by 8", 7-6" left active. Yes, that is a weak wrist , I hold my Catty with my left, http://img-aws.ehowcdn.com/240x360p/s3.amazonaws.com/cme_public_images/www_ehow_com/photos.demandstudios.com/getty/article/165/178/86484125_XS.jpg and with this hold > http://melchiormenzel.de/pictures/info/info_grip_smallfinger2.jpg @ Matt


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah... thumb brace finger wrap the hold (melchior... image) - if you struggling even with that - get a wrist-supported type slingshot. Loads of fairly inexpensive ones around from Barnett etc. Though you'd possibly need to swop the bands out for nicer ones. A lot of guys are praising the Trumark red tapered tubes ...


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Those pics weren't taken by me, and are not me btw.


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Cordag! That's too long of a time for me lol, I need to go clean up my backyard from pests.


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Aw, come on mate, I don't want to change using meh beautiful slingshot!


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Haha


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks everybody


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

If you have access to an old school window counter weight, tie a 3' piece of rope to it & a section of 1" dowel. Wind it up & down a few times daily w/o letting it slip. Your wrists will be gtg in a month or 2.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

if your shooters are like the ones pictured, you need to shorten your forks.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Just practice pulling back your bands with your slingshot with out ammo alot after awhile it will get easier


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm with flip gun. I'm kinda sure its a setup issue. Either forks too long - or holding too low etc. If you can get photos of how you hold - easier to see... Could be you're overpowered even...


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Hey guys!! I found a new way of holding it, I'm not as accurate as I used to be  but until my wrists buff up I'll be shooting in a new style which works. Thanks a lot guys for trying to help me  I really appreciate it a lot.


----------



## Georges Gaggo (Dec 12, 2015)

I suggest you change the type of slingshot or at least the style of holding it. Your natty (or the one in the picture you showed us) has very very very long forks (fork arms). So, holding it in hammer grip (as in the picture) the leveraged force you suffer on your wrist, nobody can stand it. Try thumb supported grip or pinch grip moving as close as possible towards the forks' ends, such minimizing leverage.

For illustration look at the photo where I'm holding a selfmade Rambone (design Jörg Sprave) in hammer grip; very strong bands and literally no leverage, ie. not much force on my wrist, easy to hold.








Now look at the next photos where I'm holding a selfmade Fugetaboutit (design by Youllshootyereyeout) in pinch grip. Easy piecy to hold even with strongest bands, and no need not even for a wrist lanyard since the pinky holds everything secure and firmly in place.















Hope this helps you. Cheers


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

None of the pictures I posted was me or was taken by me, it was just an example but thanks.


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

I'll try to do what you guys told me to do. Thanks


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

I can't with arthritis, when I lift something heavy that puts weigh on my forarm.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

RatSlucker said:


> I can't with arthritis, when I lift something heavy that puts weigh on my forarm.


get a wrist brace slingshot.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

RatSlucker said:


> I need help, my wrist is too weak and it bends backwards as I pull TBG, any advice? NO, I will not step down to weaker bands since I already did and it did not help, I guess some wrist exercises? I need to be ready for this rat season.... Thanks


Substitute a "wrist rocket" (slingshot with wrist brace) for what you have The brace will take the pressure off your wrist.

Trust me, I'm a THWACK!

Aha - just noticed that my friends already suggested that, no problema.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

mattwalt said:


> I'm with flip gun. I'm kinda sure its a setup issue. Either forks too long - or holding too low etc. If you can get photos of how you hold - easier to see... Could be you're overpowered even...


Yup - could just be just like the newbies I see at the archery range - overbowed, and can't figure out why their muscles are trembling and their arrows are flying everywhere when everybody else makes it look easy.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Clang! said:


> Do reversals to build up your wrist strength. Olympic archers use them for similar reasons.
> 
> Take your slingshot, and without ammo, bring it to full draw. Hold it for 15 seconds and let down. Wait 30 seconds and repeat. Start with 6 repetitions. If you can't hold for 15 seconds, shorten your draw by a couple of inches until you build up some strength.
> 
> Build up to 30 seconds at full draw and 12 repetitions. The purpose is to build up isostatic strength in you wrist at the shooting position.


May as well do some squats while he's at it.

Couldn't hurt...I mean, he's not moving around anyway..

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

RatSlucker said:


> I can't with arthritis, when I lift something heavy that puts weigh on my forarm.


SOLUTION: Change hands!!!

Should be obvious...

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

mattwalt said:


> How do you hold your catty BTW?


Now that's quite a personal question, but -

Probably as the rest of us do, but he's limp-wristing the darling thing, and not deriving the pleasurable experiences we have.

Poor lad.

I'd be suicidal. Just sayin'...

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

JonM said:


> If you have access to an old school window counter weight, tie a 3' piece of rope to it & a section of 1" dowel. Wind it up & down a few times daily w/o letting it slip. Your wrists will be gtg in a month or 2.


For his limp wrist situation, he may want to start off with a roll of toilet paper as the weight. Single-ply.

Just sayin'...

THWACK!


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Roll of paper?! Lol XD....... thanks guys


----------



## Gary Chandler (Mar 15, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> Yes marbles! Really do a number on snakes. That's a nice one!


I may try the lanyard myself, bit my builds keep getting more and more ergonomic, which has doubled my accuracy. I use theraband but also have an old marksman wrist rocket. I may try bending the ends outward and switch from the slower tubes to bands. The wrist rest makes up for any lack of ergonomics and I see a very similar one sold at WallyWorld.


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

What the hell is wallyworld!!!!!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

RatSlucker said:


> What the **** is wallyworld!!!!!!


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Really -_- Walmart? Why is it called "wallyworld"?


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

"World of Walls"


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> JonM said:
> 
> 
> > If you have access to an old school window counter weight, tie a 3' piece of rope to it & a section of 1" dowel. Wind it up & down a few times daily w/o letting it slip. Your wrists will be gtg in a month or 2.
> ...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

romanljc said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > JonM said:
> ...


Romanljc inserted "And less Lube" into my post. :WasntMe:

A slippery move indeed :angrymod:

THWACK!


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


 o 
Sorry I ment less tube as in lighter draw weight.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

romanljc said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > romanljc said:
> ...


Shhhhh! "Less Lube" was a lot funnier.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Hahahahah


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

devils son in law said:


> Check with Honorary Pie.... he has quite a limp wrist but he still shoots pretty good!! :banana:


 the answer. bareback.

it's not nice to make jokes just cause I'm Nomo-sexual... it's hard enough as it is..


----------



## S.C.Daniel (Nov 7, 2017)

RatSlucker said:


> I need help, my wrist is too weak and it bends backwards as I pull TBG, any advice? NO, I will not step down to weaker bands since I already did and it did not help, I guess some wrist exercises? I need to be ready for this rat season.... Thanks


One of my guys had weak wrist. As a test I taped them with adhesive tape. Did the trick for Barry. He eventually developed thicker stronger wrist, but the tape crutch got him by until he got stronger. Why not try it??? Works for athletic trainers.


----------

